#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Safety training courses (Video)

## Mohamed

Dealing With Hazardous Spills Videotape Program




[youtube="0DeAVldE6Bo"]Dealing With Hazardous Spills Videotape Program[/youtube]


Lockout / Tagout

[youtube="0GYfe2UJApg"]Lockout / Tagout[/youtube]See More: Safety training courses (Video)

----------


## Mohamed

Accident Investigation


[youtube="2tqWDzM9yB0"]Accident Investigation[/youtube]


Personal Protective Equipment

[youtube="uMgig4sdgKk"]Personal Protective Equipment[/youtube]

----------


## Mohamed

Ergonomics

[youtube="hPBNGQTZuwk"]Ergonomics[/youtube]


Accident Prevention

[youtube="V72GiFGBPSM"]Accident Prevention[/youtube]

----------


## Mohamed

Bloodborne Pathogens


[youtube="OtSn-OOB2T0"]Bloodborne Pathogens[/youtube]


Workplace Violence

[youtube="iDJwSk_Ptbc"]Workplace Violence[/youtube]

----------


## Mohamed

Forklift Safety

[youtube="TtFQYAH7H6Q"]Forklift Safety[/youtube]


Hazwoper Awareness

[youtube="Uvh5A2vrbMs"]Hazwoper Awareness[/youtube]

----------


## Mohamed

Safety Overview

[youtube="uBoGWguloc"]Safety Overview[/youtube]


Environmental Awareness

[youtube="AEK6dGe06_U"]Environmental Awareness[/youtube]

----------


## Mohamed

Laboratory Safety


[youtube="ajoJtm2oDh8"]Laboratory Safety[/youtube]

----------


## islam

fantastic , we wait more

----------


## rajendrasingh

How To Open Or Down Load Sir

----------


## Mohamed

only click on the video and it will play  or click on the play button

----------


## bahram203

Thank You

----------


## TFattah

Thank You

----------


## aliali

open this site **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
then choose youtube from the list on the right


then click on downloadSee More: Safety training courses (Video)

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks.
Cool contribution.

----------


## tigerman2008

Thank You

----------


## nouses

Thank You

----------


## PESCo



----------


## petroleumengineer

Fantastic
and i hope that u'll have ur wishes sooner
Thank u very much

----------


## petroleumengineer

This is with regards from ur "i think" close friend
be better alwayes

----------


## petroleumengineer

Ehab

----------


## sharmeen

Thank you

----------


## def123

Sir,

I'm New mmember and very interested in safety, do you mind share us from Metacafe, regarding you tube is block by  my company.

Thanks,
rgds
DEFF

----------


## rezaeipa

thanks

----------


## greengeek

WoW

I am grateful to you..

Thank you very much

----------


## manu

Thanks

See More: Safety training courses (Video)

----------


## Lily

really very nice topic , it's my field Serm... very useful...God bless u

----------


## fhanjum

Thank you

----------


## gusgon

An easy way to download videos from youtube is with real player. Google "RealPlayer", download it and installe it.

----------


## ragitter56

Life is too short to be serious, laugh it up.

Can I second that? Any help for a beginner would be greatly appreciated.
Whens the next comp? I'm itching to see how I go.

----------


## bubie

thank you

----------


## ranijkumar

thank you.

----------


## Burung Terbang

where this video??

----------


## kimjoogoo

thank you

----------


## thunderaj

i am trying to download the video.Hope i could.
Anyway thanks for sharing bro.

----------


## Hassan_engr39

[youtube="0DeAVldE6Bo"]Dealing With Hazardous Spills Videotape Program[/youtube]

----------


## putra majid

Can I Download that video?

----------


## f81aa

Hi putra majid:

As said by gusgon (post #28), I download from YouTube and other sites using RealDownloader, an utility that comes with RealPlayer (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]).

There are other options via add-ons that you install in your browser.



RegardsSee More: Safety training courses (Video)

----------

